# partycje - nie popaść w przesadę i nie stracić na wydajności

## rampage7

Witam - swego czasu zdecydowałem się zrobić swoje Gentoo na wielu partycjach - mam teraz tego dość sporo, niby wszystko jest ok, ale kusi mnie mała restrukturyzacja tego zamieszania. Aktualnie mam tak:

```

/dev/sda5               /boot           ext2       32MB

/dev/sda6               /               ext3       5,5GB

/dev/sda7               /usr/src        reiserfs   1,5GB

/dev/sda8               /tmp            reiserfs   1,5GB

/dev/sda9               /var/tmp        reiserfs   3,5GB

/dev/sda10              /usr/portage    reiserfs   2GB

/dev/sda12              /home           reiserfs   12GB

/dev/sda14              /mnt/sda14      ext3       90GB

/dev/sda11              none            swap       1GB [z myślą o używaniu software suspend]

```

Jak widzicie totalnym bezsensem jest rozdzielenie tmp. Gdybym chciał kompilować np. openoffice to jestem ugotowany.

Na /usr/portage już mi zabrakło miejsca, bo nie przewidziałem tego że kiedyś moje distfiles, mimo wyczyszczenia z rzeczy niepotrzebnych osiągnie 1,8GB

/usr/src się sprawdza.

I naszła mnie taka myśl - bo w akcie rozpaczy przeniosłem distfiles na moją największą partycję (sda14) i podlinkowałem sam katalog do /usr/portage.

Czy to jest dobrym pomysłem? Możnaby to trochę uprościć. Gdyby zrobić jedną partycję na tmp, normalnie ja zamontować w /mnt zrobić 2 katalogi i podlinkować jeden do /tmp a drugi do /var/tmp

Tak samo można by zmniejszyć /usr/portage, a distfiles zostawić tak jak teraz podlinkowane.

Tylko się zastanawiam czy mogą być z takim rozwiązaniem jakieś problemy czy niedogodności - nic mi na myśl nie przychodzi - a wy co o tym sądzicie?

Co jeszcze opłacało by się wyrzucić na osobną partycję?

----------

## kfiaciarka

Mi sie wydaje ze na / dałeś za duzo. IMHO 2,5 gb to max . Ja mam 3,8 gb a wykorzystuje 

```

/dev/hdb9             3,8G  805M  3,0G  22% /

```

Tmp bym nie wydzielał  :Smile:  zawsze mozna sie potem chrootować i sobie hasło roota zamienić jakby co;)

BTW kompilacja przebiega w /var/tmp/portage/nazwa pakietu/work

Co do reszty to nie wiem. Ja mam wydzielone /usr i /var i /home oczywiście.

p.s. Jak ciekawie sie ten wątek zakończy to też sie zrestrukturyzuje;)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Przeczytałbyś man make.conf, jest tam parę ciekawych zmiennych dotyczących katalogów systemowych.

moje partycje

----------

## rzabcio

Podpiszę się pod sposobem BeteNoire. Kiedyś postąpilem za jego radą i jestem zadowolony z wyniku.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## rasheed

IMO rozbijanie systemu na tyle partycji nie jest zbyt sprytne  :Wink:  Mógłbym zrozumieć gdybyś używał LVM ale chyba tego nie robisz.

Swap, root, home i ewentualnie usr - po co więcej?  :Wink: 

----------

## damjanek

Jeśli już się ciąć na małe partycje, to z głową:

```

/boot - 32mb

/ - 150mb

/usr - 3-4gb

/opt - 4gb (to aż nadto)

/var - 500mb

/var/tmp - 6gb (tu wrzucimy całe distfiles, packages, przestrzeń do kompilacji)

/usr/portage - 300mb

/tmp - 2gb

/home - 2gb (wystarczą, chyba, że masz w zwyczaju wrzucać wszelkie dane właśnie /home, wówczas używasz całej dostępnej przestrzenii)

swap - ile dusza zapragnie
```

Wszystko, prócz /boot i / mogłoby pójść w lvm. Jako fs do /usr/portage wybrałbym reiserfs, jako że na ext2/3 się nie zmieścisz z całym drzewkiem portage. Korzystałem z podobnego układu partycji przez dość długi okres czasu. Sprawdza się.

----------

## rampage7

też już myślałem żeby mieć wszystko co z portage związane i /var podlinkowane pod home. Ale z dugiej strony jak takie ilości drobnych pliczków które często są dodawane, usuwane itd. wpłyną na wydajność np. odczytu/zapisu plików konfiguracyjnych, których przecież w /home jest cała masa. Wolałbym na /home mieć większy że tak to określę spokój.

Z drugiej strony marnować ileś tam GB tylko po to by raz na rok skompilować tę wredną kobyłę ooo jest również totalnym bezsensem. W razie takiej sytuacji można chwilowo podlinkować /var/tmp/portage gdzie indziej

----------

## YANOUSHek

U mnie to jest tak:

```
/dev/hda3 -- swap (~512MB trochę za dużo)

/dev/hda5 -- / (256MB)

/dev/hda2 -- /boot (64MB)

# LVM

/dev/nigel/home   -- /home (20GB)

/dev/nigel/opt -- /opt (1GB)

/dev/nigel/tmp -- /tmp (512MB)

/dev/nigel/var -- /var (3GB)

/dev/nigel/usr -- /usr (4GB)

/dev/nigel/portage -- /usr/portage (1GB)

# DYSK ZEWNĘTRZNY (mam laptopa)

/dev/external/muzyka -- /home/yanoushek/Downloads/Muzyka (20GB)

/dev/external/filmy -- /home/yanoushek/Downloads/Filmy (140GB tutaj ogólnie wszystkie śmieci)

```

Jeśli chodzi o zajętość miejsca to: 

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda5             251M   88M  164M  35% /

/dev/hda2              69M  4,3M   61M   7% /boot

/dev/nigel/home        20G   20G  908M  96% /home

/dev/nigel/opt       1020M  500M  520M  49% /opt

/dev/nigel/tmp        512M   94M  419M  19% /tmp

/dev/nigel/var        3,0G  219M  2,8G   8% /var

/dev/nigel/usr        4,0G  3,4G  643M  85% /usr

/dev/nigel/portage    1,0G  345M  680M  34% /usr/portage

```

Ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony. Trochę podzielone, ale bez przesady.

----------

## Aktyn

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony. Trochę podzielone, ale bez przesady.

 

Jak sie ma co dzielić to z reguły nie ma problemu, ja mam kilka partycji, i w sumie nie wiem czy nie połącze jednak co poniektórych, zostawie tylko osobno /, boot, home, no i osobna partycja gdzie bedzie tmp, distfiles, i cala masa mniej lub bardziej ważnych mediów

----------

## msch

ja dzielę partycje dość klasycznie, tzn zależy do czego komp ma służyć. np na routerze mam tak:

```

Mount Size %used

/ 231M 13%

/boot 9.1M 34%

/home 5.4G 73%

/tmp 283M 12%

/usr 2.4G 66%

/var 3.4G 13%

swap 423M

```

są tam dyski niezbyt duże, jeden 4G drugi chyba 8G, ale jest dość miejsca na serwer www, pocztowy, bazy danych, kompilacje programów, drzewko portage (ze wszystkimi distfiles, bez packages) i mam 5.4G /home dla siebie  :Very Happy: 

jeśli chodzi o desktopy, generalnie staram sie zrobić podział na / (ok 10G) i /home (reszta), lecz często podlinkowuje gdzieśtam /var/log.

----------

## 13Homer

 *damjanek wrote:*   

> /opt - 4gb (to aż nadto)

 

Jak komu. U mnie ma już 5,4 GB a i tak zostawiłem tylko najpilniejsze rzeczy.

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/portage - 300mb

 

?? Ja nie mam dostępu do sieci on-line :(

 *Quote:*   

> swap - ile dusza zapragnie

 

Trudno przewidzieć ile będzie potrzeba. Uruchomiłem kiedyś program do porównywania plików (zdaje się, że kdiff3) i zajął mi w pamięci 1GB :)

Swap akurat mam na pliku (1 GB), zawsze mogę sobie go powiększyć albo dodać inny. Za często z niego nie korzystam (1,25 GB RAMu) więc wszystko "gra".

EDIT :: "Pochwalę" się jeszcze swoimi partycjami:

```

/dev/hda7               9767184    9220916    546268  95% /

/dev/hda5                  93307        17055      71435  20% /boot

/dev/hda6             12923824    9509108   3414716  74% /mnt/big

/dev/hda8               9767184    7257992   2509192  75% /mnt/64

/dev/hda9               9767184    7343448   2423736  76% /usr/portage

/dev/hda10            26064608  18785404   7279204  73% /mnt/large
```

Wszystko to reiserfs oprócz /boot - ext3.

----------

## c2p

Ja to mam tak (minimalistycznie  :Very Happy: ):

```
fs             rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

/dev/hdb1      9,4G  5,7G  3,7G  61%  /

/dev/hdb8      22G   8,8G  14G   41%  /home

/dev/hdb7      496M                   swap
```

Trochę ten mój / za duży, ale niech już zostanie. /usr/portage/distfiles i /var/tmp/portage są w /home/system/, reszta została na /. Partycje hdb{5,6} mają po 3 gb i służą do testowania różnych distro/systemów.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## -=restman=-

ja np zeby nie bawic sie w oddzielne partycje dla /var/tmp i /tmp

robie jedna i podmontowuje jedna w katalogu drugiej bindem

dziala bardzo przyjemnie

pzdr

----------

## -=restman=-

poza tym jak ktos ma troche wiecej ramu to polecam

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speeding_up_portage_with_tmpfs

czas komilacji jest czasem o 2/3 krotszy

pzdr

----------

## 13Homer

 *-=restman=- wrote:*   

> poza tym jak ktos ma troche wiecej ramu to polecam
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speeding_up_portage_with_tmpfs
> 
> czas komilacji jest czasem o 2/3 krotszy

 

!!! To takie cuda też można robić? Coś dla mnie :)

----------

## rampage7

 *-=restman=- wrote:*   

> poza tym jak ktos ma troche wiecej ramu to polecam
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speeding_up_portage_with_tmpfs
> 
> czas komilacji jest czasem o 2/3 krotszy
> ...

 

z jednej strony zaoszczędzisz na jednym czy drugim pakiecie, a z drugiej jakaś wieksza kompilacja wysypie się przy 90% z powodu braku miejsca i wyjdzie się na zero. Przy 2GB ram miałoby sens  :Smile:  , ale z moim biednym 1GB bym się na to nie porwał

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *-=restman=- wrote:*   

> poza tym jak ktos ma troche wiecej ramu to polecam
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speeding_up_portage_with_tmpfs
> 
> czas komilacji jest czasem o 2/3 krotszy
> ...

 

Ja ostatnio u siebie próbowałem. Niestety nie mam tyle RAMU, żeby bawić się w jakieś większe pakiety, ale przy mniejszych w ogóle nie zauważyłem różnicy w czasie. Ba, czasami nawet był dłuższy -- nie mam pojęcia dlaczego.

----------

## Aktyn

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  (...) w ogóle nie zauważyłem różnicy w czasie. Ba, czasami nawet był dłuższy -- nie mam pojęcia dlaczego.

 

musza być identyczne warunki do testów ze względu na cachowanie dysków przez linuksa, u mnie druga próba przy audacity spada z 4m5.226s do 

 real    3m37.630s, bez uzycia tmpfs. A razem z tmpfs 3m34.877s

Ale to skutek że przy UDMA to proc za bardzo sie nie martwi o zapis, a jak sie ma jeszcze bufor 8 Mb w dysku to już w ogule.

Ja miałem kiedyś program z dużą ilościa danych ok 300Mb do obrabiania, z wyborem zapisu na dysk, lub pamieci. I róznicy w działaniu też prawie nie było. Takie rzeczy przydadzą sie natomiast przy obróbce dużych plików ( ciągły transfer dysku ok 60Mb/s, raid0 ok. 120Mb/s, pamieci ok. >1Gb/s ) typu >30Mb np wavy dzwiekowe, lub tmp dla programu audacity, tu naprawde duzo daje, ale pamieci też wypadałoby miec odpowiednio do potrzeb. Ja na razie stwierdziłem że na użytek domowy to nie ma sensu (kwestia względna), ale jak ktoś używa do pracy to nawet 2-4 giga bym polecał.

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

